# 2008 Code & Microwave



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

Quick question - in Alabama we use the 2008 NEC

Is a microwave (over the range style) required to be run on a dedicated circuit, or can it share a circuit with lights / possibly an outlet? Sorry its to late to call my electrician at this time. Thanks guys


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

IF the micro is cord and plugged above the range - yes. [422.16(B)(4) ]
IF the micro is going to sit on the counter - no. [210.11(C)]


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Celtic said:


> IF the micro is cord and plugged above the range - yes. [422.16(B)(4) ]
> IF the micro is going to sit on the counter - no. [210.11(C)]


That makes no sense. seems like it would be the opposite way around


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

rbsremodeling said:


> That makes no sense. seem like it would be the opposite way around


You're obviously not an electrician. All electricians know the NEC does not make sense.:laughing:


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

rbsremodeling said:


> That makes no sense. seems like it would be the opposite way around


I'll play...

Why do you see it that way?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Because that would force all the outlets on the countertop area to be on seperate ciruits. That is what it sounds like it would do.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Celtic said:


> I'll play...
> 
> Why do you see it that way?


No theory here just observation.

I assumed the over the counter models drew more power/watts than the counter top ones.

We always isolated the feed to the OTC microwaves, we never do it for countertop models


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

rbsremodeling said:


> ...........we never do it for countertop models


And the reason you don't is because you can't know which recep the owners are going to use for their nuke machine.

The reason it's required for a cabinet-mounted micro is because they are considered 'fastened-in-place."


----------



## SonoranShocker (Oct 28, 2008)

Celtic said:


> I'll play...
> 
> Why do you see it that way?


Well you see Celtic, the flux capacitance of the frequency inhibitor requires that the amperage on a 20 amp circuit be consolodated just for its use... Does that explain it?:blink:


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

480sparky said:


> And the reason you don't is because you can't know which recep the owners are going to use for their nuke machine.
> 
> The reason it's required for a cabinet-mounted micro is because they are considered 'fastened-in-place."


422.16, and in particular sub-section (B)(4), does not apply to microwave ovens. It applies to range hoods, but that is not the same thing as saying it applies to another device that has a totally different primary purpose, and that also serves the function of a range hood. I further submit, and this is the thing that would have contradicted the opinions stated in the other thread, that the fact that a microwave oven is “listed as a range hood” does not cause the device to fall under the rules for range hoods.

Let’s take a look at the difference. A basic range hood has a fan, perhaps a light, some metal structure, and no other components. It is the type of thing that could easily be designed for hard wire connections. But 422.16(B)(4) says it is OK to use a plug & cord connection, under certain restrictions.

A microwave oven is all about cooking. I have never seen or heard of one that is designed for a hard wire connection. It would not make sense for an NEC rule to say it is OK to use a plug and cord for a microwave, since all microwaves have plug and cord connections. So 422.16(B)(4) cannot have been intended to include microwaves. 

I conclude that the specific requirement that the receptacle serving a range hood be on an individual branch circuit does not apply to a microwave oven, even if that oven is listed as a range hood.

link


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Do people still use microwaves?

I haven't nuked anything in over 15 years.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I use mine for heating water and reheating left overs. I don't cook with it.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

rbsremodeling said:


> 422.16, and in particular sub-section (B)(4), does not apply to microwave ovens. It applies to range hoods, but that is not the same thing as saying it applies to another device that has a totally different primary purpose, and that also serves the function of a range hood. I further submit, and this is the thing that would have contradicted the opinions stated in the other thread, that the fact that a microwave oven is “listed as a range hood” does not cause the device to fall under the rules for range hoods.
> 
> Let’s take a look at the difference. A basic range hood has a fan, perhaps a light, some metal structure, and no other components. It is the type of thing that could easily be designed for hard wire connections. But 422.16(B)(4) says it is OK to use a plug & cord connection, under certain restrictions.
> 
> ...


Unless your name is Charlie...."you" have not concluded anything :whistling ...did you read on?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Chris Johnson said:


> Do people still use microwaves?....


I don't. I upgraded a couple years ago.


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

Chris Johnson said:


> Do people still use microwaves?
> 
> I haven't nuked anything in over 15 years.


I haven't nuked anything in over 15 minutes .


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

My microwave is an oversized rangehood and clock.

I put it in just because, no other reason. 

FOR SALE...

Maytag Over the Range Microwave

Edit: Has it's own circuit


----------



## SonoranShocker (Oct 28, 2008)

Celtic said:


> Unless your name is Charlie...."you" have not concluded anything :whistling ...did you read on?


 
Wow I wish I was special enough to plagiarize someone.....Hey celtic can I plagiarize you?:w00t:

I wonder who elses work he takes credit for?


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Celtic said:


> Unless your name is Charlie...."you" have not concluded anything :whistling ...did you read on?


Yes I think I understand it a bit more still seems odd to me. The relevance of the dedicated plug stumps me if it is not required for the same device that sets on the counter.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

rbsremodeling said:


> Yes I think I understand it a bit more still seems odd to me. The relevance of the dedicated plug stumps me if it is not required for the same device that sets on the counter.


I completely understand what you are saying....and more so ~ why not extend the SABC to the range hood/MW ? 
I can't answer that.

I could have a counter top 75' long and one 18' long...both require a minimum of 2 SABC....god forbid I hook the range hood/MW to the 18' CT and I get a red sticker.


As was said before:


480 said:


> All electricians know the NEC does not make sense.:laughing:


True words.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

SonoranShocker said:


> Wow I wish I was special enough to plagiarize someone.....Hey celtic can I plagiarize you?:w00t:


Why not?
Many do...check some folks sig. lines ~ mine :thumbup:




SonoranShocker said:


> I wonder who elses work he takes credit for?


Let's NOT call him on this...:no:


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

SonoranShocker said:


> Wow I wish I was special enough to plagiarize someone.....Hey celtic can I plagiarize you?:w00t:
> 
> *I wonder who elses work he takes credit for?*


Only ya mama's:laughing:


----------



## SonoranShocker (Oct 28, 2008)

rbsremodeling said:


> Only ya mama's:laughing:


 

LMAO! Thanks for the elementary school flashback...Man im gettin old...:sad:


By the way, Im the milk mans son...its been established!


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 7, 2007)

Celtic said:


> Why not?
> Many do...check some folks sig. lines ~ mine :thumbup:


You don't say..... :whistling


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> You don't say..... :whistling


...there's a few more floating around too.


:whistling [<~~ me blowing my own trumpet ] :laughing:


----------

